# [gcc-4.2] qui sfottono.

## cloc3

  :Twisted Evil:  

bè. presto avremo da parlarne in termini costruttivi.

lo facciamo qui?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>   
> 
> bè. presto avremo da parlarne in termini costruttivi.
> 
> lo facciamo qui?

 

anche io l'ho letto ... simpatico  :Very Happy:  !!!

prima o poi tutti si accorgeranno della potenza di Gentoo e allora finiranno con ste cavolate!

----------

## to.alex

Per un aggiornamento come questo, cosa conviene fare?

Aggiornare system e aspettare che world si aggiorni da se con gli upgrade?

Aggiornare world in paio di giorni/settimane/mesi in base a ciò che si è installato?

Aggiornare solo gcc (e le glibc?) e del resto chissene...?

Aggiornare system e kernel?

Solo kernel?

Che ne so?

Io per ora ho aggiornato (ovviamente) gcc system e il kernel, per world poi vediamo (sul mio sistema mi sembra siano quasi 1900 ebuild).

Ma comunque ne vale la pena su un sistema di qualche anno fa a singolo processore (OpenMP mi sembra sia la novità più importante) e a 32bit?

Denghiù!

----------

## cloc3

 *to.alex wrote:*   

> Per un aggiornamento come questo, cosa conviene fare?
> 
> Aggiornare system e aspettare che world si aggiorni da se con gli upgrade?
> 
> 

 

esiste una guida , che è stata pubblicata all'epoca del gcc-4.1 e ha ridotto le discussioni sul tema, rispetto alle esperienze precedenti.

poi, le filosofie si sprecano.

system + revdep-rebuild potrebbe essere una scelta equilibrata.

----------

## to.alex

Ah ecco, ricordavo di aver letto qualcosa un po' di tempo fa... diciamo a dicembre 2006, quando ho installato gentoo per la prima (e unica) volta.

Beh in effetti mi ero fissato sulla parte "passaggio 3.x a 4.1", non dando la giusta attenzione al resto.

Dunque aggiungo un revdep-rebuild a quanto sto già facendo (ha quasi già finito di compilare system in "appena" 6 ore).

Mille grazie.   :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>   

 E' ossblog, che ti  aspetti... è come pretendere da ciò un'analisi costruttiva e bilaterale dei fatti antecedenti uno sforzo bellico... Eddai  :Wink:  !

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> bè. presto avremo da parlarne in termini costruttivi.
> 
> lo facciamo qui?

 

il vero pain in the ass sara' gcc4.3 che e' diventato pedante (cioe' sara' abilitata di default l'opzione -pedantic con le dovute conseguenze)

----------

## skypjack

Scusate, ma il world era addirittura consigliato nel passaggio dal 3 al 4, per quanto riguarda i passaggi inter-4 credo che non sia così necessario neanche il sytem, almeno che non si abbiano moficihe drastiche nel comportamento di gcc... O sbaglio?

Ok, diverse scuole di pensiero, modalità flame attivata!!  :Very Happy: 

In ogni caso, appena ho tempo e decido di aggiornare, come sempre non resisterò a ricompilare il tutto...  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Per fortuna deadhead ha scritto "ossblog" altrimenti non so se avrei mai capito cosa originava questa discussione.

----------

## !ico

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   bè. presto avremo da parlarne in termini costruttivi.
> 
> lo facciamo qui? 
> 
> il vero pain in the ass sara' gcc4.3 che e' diventato pedante (cioe' sara' abilitata di default l'opzione -pedantic con le dovute conseguenze)

 

però dopo la botta iniziale poi si dovrebbero avere dei sorgenti scritti bene, quindi software "migliore"..  :Rolling Eyes: 

e poi penso si possa fare in modo di poter disabilitare quell'opzione, o no?

ammetto che non mi sono informato molto   :Embarassed: 

ola   :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Per fortuna deadhead ha scritto "ossblog" altrimenti non so se avrei mai capito cosa originava questa discussione.

 

nel post iniziale di cloc3 la prima emoticons e' anche un link  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Per fortuna deadhead ha scritto "ossblog" altrimenti non so se avrei mai capito cosa originava questa discussione.

 

... ehm, collocare il mouse sopra la faccina e leggere l'indirizzo http nella barra a fondo pagina prima di cliccare.   :Smile: 

sono daccordo che non ci saranno particolari difficoltà o pressioni all'aggiornamento (esclusa la nostra febbre gentoista di aggiornare tutto e comunque, prima di avere capito il perchè   :Cool:  ) perché ormai gentoo dovrebbe essere sufficientemente matura da non creare problemi particolari di stabilità.

come accade di solito, inoltre, fino a quando gli sviluppatori non avranno ottimizato i propri software per il nuovo compilatore, sarà difficile vedere effetti visibili sulle nostre installazioni. Quanto tempo ci vorrà?

dicono che il vantaggio principale è l'OpenMp, cioè una tecnologia per ottimizzare i processi in parallelo.

ma i nostri computer ne trarranno un reale vantaggio (il mio portatile - 2005 - non vecchissimo, non supporta l'smp)?

wikipedia consiglia l'smp a partire da otto processori.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il vero pain in the ass sara' gcc4.3 che e' diventato pedante (cioe' sara' abilitata di default l'opzione -pedantic con le dovute conseguenze)
> 
> 

 

 :Question: 

 :Embarassed:   confesso. non ho capito un acca. rispiegheresti un po' parlando come mangi?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> sono daccordo che non ci saranno particolari difficoltà o pressioni all'aggiornamento (esclusa la nostra febbre gentoista di aggiornare tutto e comunque, prima di avere capito il perchè   ) perché ormai gentoo dovrebbe essere sufficientemente matura da non creare problemi particolari di stabilità.

 

non è gentoo a creare la stabilità del gcc, tant'è che con il gcc4.2 i symbol dello stesso (per scelte di design) non saranno più compatibili con le versioni precedenti di gcc. Questo vuol dire che sì, l'installazione di gcc4.2 sarà indolore, ma non potrai più fare il downgrade a versioni minori, quindi... addio a qemu, virtualbox e tutti quegli applicativi che per compilare necessitano gcc3.x. NOTA: gcc-config non sarà di aiuto in questo problema (almeno... allo stato attuale delle cose).

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>    confesso. non ho capito un acca. rispiegheresti un po' parlando come mangi?

 

e pensa che quello che ho scritto era già un linguaggio terra terra...

qui trovi/trovate una spiegazione più dettagliata per i padwarn di gcc4.3

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e pensa che quello che ho scritto era già un linguaggio terra terra...
> 
> 

 

provo timidamente a fare riassunto:

di nuovo, il 4.2 porterà anche l'incompatibilità del sistema con i programmi compilati dal 3.x (ovvero non gireranno su kernel 4.2?) ma gli altri programmi potranno essere compilati indifferentemente con qualunque 4.x (x =< 2).

il vero pain in the ass (se dicevi "guasto" non ti capivo prima?) verrà con il 4.3, perchè i programmatori dovranno correggere tutti i microerrori che erano tollerati dai compilatori precedenti e saranno penalizzanti nel nuovo.

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

va bene, non passo.

ma ho studiato. se l'insufficienza è lieve faccio tris con lingue e storia dell'arte e riprendo a settembre come nuovo.

----------

## skypjack

Ok, ma da quanto detto si deduce che riemergere l'intero system non è indispensabile (non si discute sull'utilità) ma si può aspettare tranquillamente che il tempo e i vari update reintegrino il tutto... O sbaglio??

----------

## riverdragon

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Per fortuna deadhead ha scritto "ossblog" altrimenti non so se avrei mai capito cosa originava questa discussione. 
> 
> nel post iniziale di cloc3 la prima emoticons e' anche un link 

 Ehi, non sono Jessica Fletcher!  :Laughing: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh... se posso dire la mia....

bene così con il gcc 4.2!

era anche ora che si mettesse -pedantic. credo ed esigo che i progammi vadano scritti in modo corretto!

insomma... perchè fare delle schifezze che poi danno luogo spesso ad errori?

fosse per me abiliterei anche -Wall --ansi.

io normalmente i programmi li compilo sempre con -pedantic -Wall e --ansi.... così sono sicuro che le cose funzioneranno sempre. insomma... che male c'è? sennò poi succedono i soliti casini per cui alcuni programmi si compilano solo con il gcc 3.2...  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   ragazzi 3.2!!!

ma non si possono scrivere programmi compilabili solo sotto alcuni compilatori e altri no!!!

........eppoi ci si lamenta che i bios sono scritti da cani........

----------

